# How long will butter last



## BigBlueMouse (Jan 8, 2005)

A very simple question: How long will butter last in the fridge, either regular butter or clarified butter?


----------



## Alix (Jan 8, 2005)

Regular butter lasts as long as you need it to. I have no idea if clarified butter would be the same though. Sorry! At least I can answer half your question.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 8, 2005)

Clarified butter should last quite a while.  The milk solids that would cause the butter to get rancid have all been removed.


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 10, 2005)

I freeze my butter and it lasts for months for me without losing any taste or texture .

I always buy 3-4 packs of butter and keep 4 quarters out and then freeze the rest.  

I thaw my butter just on the coutertop.  It works beautifully.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 10, 2005)

4 quarters ay?

Hehe just messing. To get an indication on how long butter will last you could always look on the use by date of a stick of butter in the supermarket.


----------



## Claire (Jan 13, 2005)

The entire concept of clarified butter IS to make it last longer.  Once you remove the milk solids, butter can be cooked at a higher temperature without burning, and can be stored at higher temps for a much longer time.  I only know this intellectually, not from experience.  Yakuta, where are you?  

Butter also freezes well, and salted butter lasts longer in the fridge than unsalted (the entire purpose of salting butter to begin with). 

I personally freeze 3 sticks of butter when I buy a pound (there are only two of us in the house) unless I'm planning something where I know I'll be using more.  I actually prefer salted butter, but buy unsalted because it makes hubby feel better somehow.  

I've kept butter in the fridge for a week and a half with no problem if it's properly wrapped and sealed (going bad isn't as much a problem as picking up other flavors).  I've actually never had butter go bad, period, and suspect I've had sticks of it in the fridge longer than that.  Not recommending it, just talking personal experience.  

I have a thing about tasting all my ingredients before, during, and after cooking.  That way I know if it is safe.  Of course, I'm not thin.  lol.


----------

